# FRANKFURT | FOUR Frankfurt | 233m | 173m | 120m | 100m | U/C



## HD

_Frankfurt's projects in the international section of SSC have always been neglected and underrepresented. Since this project is going to change the classic skyline view dramatically, it is only fair to introduce this project to the international readers._

Project: DB Dreieck (former Deutsche Bank triangle in the Banking District, no official name yet)
Developer: Gross & Partner
Masterplan design: UN Studio
Location: Banking District

Stats:

4 towers on top of a 6 storey base
233m tower (59 floors), mixed use
two residential towers (173m and 120m)
100m office tower
200,000 square meters of space (90,000 sqm of office space | 60,000 sqm residential | 30,000 sqm hotels | 20,000 sqm retail and gastronomy)
public access to roof gardens

Construction date: 2017, completion of first buildings 2020

10 architects are currently working on the individual designs of the towers

The masterplan by UN Studio (posted by eibomz in the local forum)



eibomz said:


> Wouw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Groß und Partner


Vier Hochhäuser auf Frankfurter Deutsche-Bank-Dreieck
DEAL - Magazine | Real Estate | Investment | Finance


----------



## Torch

Wow, that came unexpected! 
In its composition and density it doesn't look very German. Even for Frankfurt its quite unusual.
Wow I'm very exited about the canyon that develops there.


----------



## KlausDiggy

But the taller residential tower looks more like 180m.


----------



## MettP

Incredible news! :cheers:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Frankfurt: Germanys only justification for beeing part of this forum :applause:


----------



## HD

KlausDiggy said:


> But the taller residential tower looks more like 180m.


It looks like it's slightly smaller than TaunusTurm to me, or the same height. So maybe around 170m? Could be the new tallest residential tower in the city, few meters taller, than the tower at Skyline Plaza.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Compare the residential tower with Maintower.

There is not much difference.


----------



## HD

Yeah, 180m might be more realistic for the taller residential tower.


----------



## mlm

Nice project, will be very interesting to see the actual building designs. And great with more residential towers kay:

Is this the site for the long gone MAX project?


----------



## il fenomeno

yes. funnily, the new tower resembles the old max height & design very much (so far).


----------



## mlm

^^ Oh Yes, there's surely some similarities between the old max and the tallest in the masterplan. Although the max design was not among my favorites from Murphy Jahn, I wouldn't mind seeing Jahn design the new tower. Surely among my favorite architects.

And as a extra bonus, this will help to hide the tacky new B.I.G. designed tower... What's not to like


----------



## il fenomeno

don't like the BIG tower? its a quite plain design, but would not consider it tacky.


----------



## mlm

No, in general I'm no fan of Ingels designs. The Frankfurt one is not the worst, but I think many of his projects ends up looking cheap and yes, tacky I guess. In many ways I find Helmut Jahn the complete opposite - everything just seems to be high quality.

Guess I'm getting quite off topic here.


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a very cool project. Right in the main cluster of towers as well.


----------



## HD

According to Frankfurter Rundschau the heights are 228m, 170m, 130m and 100m. 

Looks like we're going to get a new tallest residential building in Germany.

Also, a public area and a restaurant will be located in the top of the tallest tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Amazing! And the location next to Commerzbank is epic as well. View from maintower will be awesome


----------



## KlausDiggy

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## ELH

*After this 4-tower complex, thew Winx, the Metzler tower and the Marieninsel (all under construction or realistically planned), only a lining of 3-4 new towers along the east rim of the Taunusanlage remains to give Frankfurts western cluster a sense of completion.

To growth of its western (Bahnhof-Messe) cluster, there is no upper limit in the long run.
*


HD said:


> http://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/1000031513/vier-hochhaeuser-auf-frankfurter-deutsche-bank-dreieck/
> http://www.deal-magazin.com/news/54...neue-Hochhaeuser-fuer-die-Frankfurter-Skyline


----------



## erbse

Frankfurt is going insane, geil! kay: UN Studio also guarantee for amazing designs, though of course we don't know whether the final designs will be made by them.
I hope for at least one UNStudio tower, as they didn't get to realise their lovely Tower 2 design for the Grand Hyatt Tower.

A skyline visualisation of the known DB-Triangle models, created by fellow forumer KlausDiggy:



KlausDiggy said:


> 15742419546_b1d97c954t0sr4 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131320687#post131320687


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Very well-balanced skyline!
What's the name of that river?


----------



## the man from k-town

the last pics are just a proposal.


----------



## eibomz

The final design unveiled today

The winner of the architectural competition for the reorganization of the former Deutsche Bank site is firmly named: UNStudio from Amsterdam won the eight-member prize, consisting of representatives from the city, architects and urban development experts and Groß & Partner Grundstücksentwicklungsgesellschaft mbH










A total of fifteen national and international architectural firms participated in the competition. These included both individual offices as well as some applicant groups, so that the participant field consisted of eleven applicants. The challenge was to create a mixed-use, urban city quarter consisting of four high-rise buildings and a multi-storey, connecting pedestal building in the heart of Frankfurt's city - a new attraction for the people in the Mainmetropolis. Retail, gastronomy and hotels, as well as a comprehensive range of accommodation, which also includes 8,000 m² of floor space according to the funding programs of the city of Frankfurt am Main and the state of Hesse. The Frankfurt skyline will be redefined with the four towers, which are up to 228 meters high.


----------



## KlausDiggy

The higher residential tower has a fantastic design.:cheers:


----------



## Bockenheimer

Awesome! I'm very happy that they didn't change the design much compared to initial renderings. Let's hope they start soon!

:cheers:


----------



## frankfurtgermany

This is what frankfurts needs! It will make downtown massively dense with the other 3 towers u/c.
Inside bankendistrict we will have then: 228m, 185m , 170m, 155m, 120m, 110m and 100m.


----------



## ILTarantino

The smallest tower seems much lower than 100 m


----------



## JLAG

Awesome. Pure awesome.


----------



## the man from k-town

damn thats gorgeous :cheers:

:dance:


----------



## HD

I had not expected that a) UN is going to win the competition and b) that the winner is going to design all four towers...this is awesome!
(I expected four square boxes with atleast 2 Mäckler designs, thank god this did't happen)

The tallest tower seems to have grown a bit. Is the light on top of the tower an indication for a possible spire?


----------



## the man from k-town

the design is very special for Frankfurt style, it will be a pearl. i guess the light on top is just a reflection.


----------



## pesto

I like them. Hopefully the era of the glass box will finally end and architects will get over their fear of doing something bold and interesting. Not every building needs to be eye-catching but it's good to have a few.


----------



## HD

From Gross & Partner:


----------



## skyliner1

Fantastic!:banana::cheers:


----------



## enrigue8

I am glad for Frankfurt.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Unbelievable ... I've already lost the overview about the number of towers U/C in 2017 ... Can't wait to see all of them rising! :heart:

Keep pushing Frankfurt! Now we just need our 365m Supertall! It will happen! :master:


----------



## Nick Holmes

ILTarantino said:


> The smallest tower seems much lower than 100 m


no, its just the half of Main Tower right next to it.


----------



## Torch

Found this graphic on the official website of the project:










... and I wondered, if the tallest office tower will have the highest occupied floor in Frankfurt. 
Messeturm and Commerzbank are higher, but Messeturm has the pyramid which features only machine rooms, if I am not mistaken. And you can see from the picture above that only one core of Commerzbank tower is taller, but no windows are in that part, which would be to small anyway.


----------



## goschio

This one is a beauty.


----------



## nortonshuh

outstanding. frankfurt really rocks!


----------



## eibomz

Other proposals. These are the designs of "RAUMWERK"


















































































Source: https://www.raumwerk.net/projekte/deutsche-bank-areal-ffm/


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Not a bad highrise, but its replacements will be epic.


----------



## HD

Yeah, too bad, the old tower can't be saved. The status should be changed to Demo


----------



## RegentHouse

Sorry but the the old tower is far superior, conservative, and dignified compared to the blobs replacing it. Also, the losing proposals are far better, even Coop Himmelb(l)au and Christoph Mäckler's if the bottom wasn't so damn hideous.


----------



## the man from k-town

seriously? just watch the base, the coop proposal looks unfinished and not even as fitting as the UN one.


----------



## the man from k-town

Another render









http://www.gross-partner.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/170301-RoofGarden-modified.jpg


----------



## Gedimin

Zaha Hadid's proposal


----------



## goodybear

I'm sorry, but I don't exactly understand what the status of this project is? Is it proposed or approved? And if so, when can we expect demolition of the site and construction of these beauties to begin? If this is happening, it would be super exciting to watch it rise!

Oh and also, I like that they included the Omnitower in the render above even though it isn't part of this development.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

goodybear said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't exactly understand what the status of this project is? Is it proposed or approved? And if so, when can we expect demolition of the site and construction of these beauties to begin? If this is happening, it would be super exciting to watch it rise!


Approved. Construction 2017-2022. kay:


----------



## goschio

Skyline.Fan said:


> Approved. Construction 2017-2022. kay:


Demolition of old building has started already, right? 

Anyway, anchor tenant for office building has been found. Baker McKenzie has signed a long term contract and will occupy around 40% of the office tower. 
http://www.gross-partner.de/en/pres...eter-unterschreibt-langfristigen-mietvertrag/

This will be epic. Juts a bit disappointed by the height. The tallest tower should be at least 250m.


----------



## the man from k-town

a vid on the project homepage







http://fourfrankfurt.com/

Snaphots of the Video


----------



## d.henney

I think its ugly. Would be a better fit for Miami. The Dudler proposal would represent the business flair of Frankfurt better:









Sure, its kind of boring. But I think next to the strange Commerzbank tower you need some straight lines and not some fluid/bionic architecture. Frankfurt sure needs some better iconic tower than the Commerzbank (London does a better job with the gherkin or the shard), but not right next to it.

btw: Why always english names? Four Frankfurt … What happend to awesome names like „Am Narktplatz“ [at market square] or „Zum wirren Wirt“ [to the confused host]? ^.^ Foreigners would like that more, too.


----------



## droneriot

d.henney said:


> btw: Why always english names?


It's a call to all our banking and finance friends from London that they'll feel right at home in Frankfurt.


----------



## the man from k-town

A few more renders with slight design changes :cheers:




BeneKoe said:


> Holla die Waldfee!


----------



## frankfurtgermany

The design of the larger tower has been improved a lot! Love it?


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurtgermany said:


> The design of the larger tower has been improved a lot! Love it?


well yes it's great!


----------



## Victoria123

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## the man from k-town

check this out, new perspective :cheers:



eibomz said:


> Neues Rendering mit neuer Perspektive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: G+P
> 
> PS: Unfassbar geil


----------



## the man from k-town

I think i haven't posted the homepage yet. Well, here it is:

http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/


----------



## towerpower123

The cladding and the atrium are gorgeous! I just wish it had more ground floor retail facing the street.


----------



## ELH

How is this Project coming in terms of realistic planning?

With quite many projects getting build in Frankfurt nowadays,
one may ask when supply exceeds demand so that huge Project such as this one, requiring certainty for investment, may become threatened.

I only ask because I want to see it built.


----------



## the man from k-town

pics on the facebook page





























the demo of the highrise has begun



BeneKoe said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

lots of windows are removed





HD said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

the cladding disappears quite fast now









some beams for a safety net have been installed


the highrise from across the river 
https://flic.kr/p/27KW8Tn

La schrotte part en vacances by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr

by DS17


DS17 said:


> Gestern Abend hat sich eine schöne Gelegenheit dazu ergeben ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild ist von mir


----------



## the man from k-town

the webcam is up 










thanks to eibomz


eibomz said:


> Auf der Website gibt es jetzt auch eine Webcam
> https://4frankfurt.de/de/home/#four
> 
> Ich hab‘ die mal ins Webcam Verzeichnis aufgenommen


BIG Bjarke Ingels Group Omniturm Frankfurt by bcmng, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

the next part of the lowrise gets destroyed










https://4frankfurt.de/de/home/


----------



## the man from k-town

it gets cleaner down there each day:banana:











Frankfurt Downtown, 07.08.2018 by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

personal photo update 25.08.


----------



## the man from k-town

The Tower is more than half way down. 










http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/









https://www.mainhattan-webcam.de/

Frankfurt Skyline - view from Frankfurt Cathedral (Dom) by Nicolas Mollier, auf Flickr


----------



## Oatmeal

JEEZ! They work fast!

Looks good though. I love Omniturm. Looks amazing


----------



## the man from k-town

The other building which was connected to the highrise has been teared down 





BeneKoe said:


> Symphony of destruction. Ganz im Ernst: es hat eine morbide Faszination. Ich könnte da den ganzen Tag stehen.


----------



## the man from k-town

not much left.... 










http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/


----------



## derUlukai

october 6th, 2018:


----------



## eibomz

New Rendering - birds-eye view


----------



## KlausDiggy

:drool:


----------



## the man from k-town

the last pieces being teared down 





eibomz said:


> Lustig knabbern die Longfronts an den letzten kläglichen Resten!


----------



## the man from k-town

it's gone 









http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/


----------



## the man from k-town

from Tuesday by Benekoe





BeneKoe said:


> Ich möchte euch ja nur ungern unterbrechen. Ich hätte da aber was zum Thema. Ich weiß, ziemlich uncool. Jedenfalls habe ich das IBCF per Photoshop entfernt. Oder so. Ohne Witz: sieht alles sehr leer und ungewohnt aus.


----------



## the man from k-town

the current situation. I guess in January the excavation will start...





il fenomeno said:


>


----------



## Patrick Highrise

^^ I see that also a building across the Junghofstraße is demolished. For which plan/project is that? :dunno:


----------



## goodybear

^^Junghof Plaza.
http://junghofplaza.net/


----------



## towerpower123

I was worried about the quality of the materials on this one but those last few renders really sell it! This will be BOTH a beautiful design with beautiful facade materials!


----------



## the man from k-town

The night render is awesome !


----------



## JLAG

Twopsy said:


> Frankfurt should allow any major bank, who moves their headquarters from London to Frankfurt, to build a supertall tower.
> 
> If I look at Frankfurt, I see so much space for new skyscrapers. Worse than having "too much" office space is having too little and therefore preventing large companies from moving to Frankfurt.




As much as anyone else I truly wish for a supertall for Frankfurt I am not sure a new HQ from London will do it. I have not heard of that anyone will move their HQ and it seems as the competition is fierce to get the workplaces from Brexit. Frankfurt is not the only “winner”. Amsterdam, Paris and Dublin seems to get some as well.


----------



## the man from k-town

The triangle site behind the brown building is where they gonna rise


----------



## the man from k-town

more new renders on the updated project page




BeneKoe said:


> Es hat sich keiner die Seite genau angeschaut, oder? Klickt euch mal durch, ich poste mal nur die interessanten unbekannten Bilder. Die Bilder machen auf jeden Fall Spaß und ich freue mich sehr auf die neuen Türme. Die Homepage schreibt von Frankfurt als einem "hidden champion" und so versteckt wird Frankfurt 2024 glaube ich nicht mehr sein.
> 
> Copyright liegt nicht bei mir, sondern bei Four Frankfurt bzw. Groß und Partner.


----------



## the man from k-town

today









http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/

2 weeks ago


il fenomeno said:


> grubenaushub ist ersichtlich im gange....


----------



## derUlukai

last week:


----------



## the man from k-town

Cant wait to set it into u/c status ...


----------



## the man from k-town

the official introduction video


----------



## the man from k-town

big walls cover the site 





eibomz said:


> ^^ noch nicht ganz. Die meterhohen Schutzwälle versperren die Sicht. Bild heute.


----------



## the man from k-town

todays webcam









April 22nd


il fenomeno said:


> für die fehns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das webcam bild ist natürlich nicht von mir:


----------



## the man from k-town

on facebook 





eibomz said:


> Eindrücke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Four


----------



## eibomz

Some new renderings














































Source: Bloomimages - Hamburg


----------



## the man from k-town

awesome :cheers:




eibomz said:


> Aufregendste Baustelle Doitschlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Trevi Group


----------



## droneriot

I like the design, though personally I'd want to have it redesigned. To 328m, 272m, 220m, 200m.


----------



## Twopsy

droneriot said:


> I like the design, though personally I'd want to have it redesigned. To 328m, 272m, 220m, 200m.


I wish they would not build the two smaller towers and instead added that floor area to the two taller towers. It says a lot that even Hamburg will soon build a taller tower. Frankfurt should do better. Each plot wasted for a 120 metre tower is a lost opportunity.


----------



## the man from k-town

droneriot said:


> I like the design, though personally I'd want to have it redesigned. To 328m, 272m, 220m, 200m.



that would be amazing. Commerzbank would be dwarfed :nuts:






the construction sign



eibomz said:


> Bauschild Ecke Roßmarkt und Gallusstrasse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: FOUR





webcam


----------



## the man from k-town

Stabilization foundations being layed











https://www.facebook.com/FOURFrankfurt/


the completed walls are marked in red









http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/[/QUOTE]


----------



## the man from k-town

webcam of today 


















http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/


----------



## the man from k-town

Financing of FOUR is complete






> The financing of the 100 meters (328 feet) high office tower (T4) in the Junghofstrasse was already confirmed with the successful sale of the property in July 2018 to a fund of Union Investment. The provision of capital for the three other high-rise buildings was an intensive process due to the complexity of the project, which was likely to be a novelty in terms of project size and the number of actors involved in the German real estate industry.
> 
> 
> 
> For the 228 meters (748 feet) high office tower (T1), Helaba together with u.a. IKB, Taunus Sparkasse, Nassauische Sparkasse, Sparkasse Mainfranken-Würzburg, Stadtsparkasse Düsseldorf and Kreissparkasse Esslingen-Nürtingen, a consortium led by Helaba as Lead Bank. DWS provides a three-digit million amount as mezzanine capital through its managed funds.





read more: https://www.skylineatlas.com/financing-of-four-frankfurt-stands/




webcam today


----------



## the man from k-town

my visit of yesterday


----------



## the man from k-town

The Lobby Entrance




eibomz said:


> Nochmal zur Vorfreude: Details des FOUR. Man sieht dass die Architekten und Bauherren auch in den Eingangsbereichen keine Standardware servieren! Klasse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: FOUR Facebook Page



Aug. 20



MetroSilesia said:


> Das wird ein Loch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das wird so geil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town

Still a lot steel cases to be put into the ground 


















http://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/


----------



## the man from k-town

new input on facebook 



eibomz said:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass das Beleuchtungskonzept so umgesetzt wird. Bislang ist das ja in Frankfurt eher enttäuschend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baustellen-Bild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: FOUR Facebook


webcam 20.10.


----------



## ZZ-II

Thread should be moved since the project is U/C since months.


----------



## the man from k-town

Was ist denn hier los? by Herr Sharif, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

impressions of yesterday 



eibomz said:


> Die Baustelle heute



some steel bars have been mounted. 








https://www.4frankfurt.de/

facebook page









the whole site this week 


eibomz said:


>











www.4frankfurt.de


----------



## the man from k-town

todays webcam. 

2 excavators have started to dig at the leftern margin. Nothingtheless there are still reinforcement baskets lying around.










https://www.4frankfurt.de/de/home/#webcam

construction has begun indeed :lol:








https://www.facebook.com/FOURFrankfurt/


----------



## the man from k-town

> Status November 2019: Around the entire building site of the FOUR, the surrounding diaphragm wall is being built as a construction pit. As preparation for the special foundation engineering, this 25 to 40 meter deep steel concrete wall protects the area from the enormous ground pressure of the neighboring skyscrapers. For some time, around 380 foundation piles have been drilled.


https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/four-frankfurt/


----------



## the man from k-town

The last reinforcement basket has been put into the ground. I hope we'll see some more visible progress soon. 

https://www.facebook.com/FOURFrankfurt/





































my personal pics


----------



## the man from k-town

on facebook 



eibomz said:


> Source: Four, Facebook


----------



## a57046d

Jan. 20th



MetroSilesia said:


> Der Bauzaun ist so hoch, dass man nicht mal von der CoBa-Treppe etwas sieht, schade. Absicht?


----------



## the man from k-town

reinforcement works (yellow mark) and drilling spots (red mark) are currently being done





























source


----------



## the man from k-town

feb. 4th



eibomz said:


> Heute auf der Baustelle.




progress of the reinforcement walls 



























https://baustelle.4frankfurt.de/#webcam


----------



## the man from k-town

today by eibomz



eibomz said:


> Update heute



february 17th by shiney570



shiney570 said:


> Habe vorhin mal ein Foto gemacht


----------



## MMJ1405

Great mixed-use project, it really adds up to the area


----------



## the man from k-town

eibomz said:


> Source: Four Frankfurt


the first concrete space has been poured


Funfy said:


> Es ist kein Armierungseisen zu sehen:


----------



## MMJ1405

Great updates.


----------



## the man from k-town

10days ago


Funfy said:


>


Lots of steel being layed


----------



## the man from k-town

good progress on the steel foundation

















source: webcam



Funfy said:


> Source
> 
> View attachment 63577


----------



## JBsam

This will be a great addition to the skyline. Great looking.


----------



## the man from k-town

Funfy said:


> Source
> Etwas älter:



the first pilars 



eibomz said:


> Die blauen Stützen, die aus den Bohrlöchern herausragen sind übrigens schon die Primärstützen, dass sind keine Provisorien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagt Trevi:


----------



## the man from k-town

eibomz said:


> Beeindruckende Stahlbewehrungen für den Guss des "Beton-Deckels"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: FOUR, Facebook


todays cam


----------



## the man from k-town

the concrete cover is done. next step is the excavation and construction of the sub floors...









FOUR FRANKFURT | LEBE DIE STADT



eibomz said:


> "Die sternförmig verlegten Dübelleisten aus Stahl dienen als Durchstanzbewehrung für den ersten Betondeckel. Dadurch wird die hohe Last der Betonplatte während des Erdaushubs auf die darunterliegenden Stützen optimal verteilt." Zitat, FOUR Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Four Frankfurt


----------



## the man from k-town

The four footprints of the Towers are even better visible now. 
The red rectangle on the top of the pic is the spot for Tower 3 (120m)










Awesome Density 


eibomz said:


>


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

Look tall for the skyline. I love Frankfurt.


----------



## the man from k-town

Yes. Tower 1 will contain the highest occupied floor in the city


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Cool. I did not realize that.I assume it is because the taller towers have either huge crowns (Messeturm) or spire (Commerzbank).


----------



## the man from k-town

Of course, Commerzbanks' highest floors is below 200 metres























il fenomeno said:


> blick hinter den eisernen vorhang... wer was zu erkennen vermag


----------



## the man from k-town

The first concrete slabs have been poured in the T1 and T4 holes


----------



## the man from k-town

Sept. 12th by eibomz



eibomz said:


> Today


On Facebook


----------



## derUlukai

yesterday. the area is HUGE


----------



## germanicboy

@oscillation I spotted your like! I really thought something bad had happened to you since u disappeared


----------



## the man from k-town

from Saturday


MetroSilesia said:


> 19.09.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town

The sub level and the second slab








on facebook

webcam
Either they poured the slab on Tower4 freshly or the pit is full of water lol
You can see the columns for the first sub floor in the T2 pit.


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

Why Frankfurt is so underrated on this forum :/ Everybody talking about London or Warsaw but seriously Frankfurt is just amazing.


----------



## the man from k-town

well it copes with the other european cities. Never have been built such many towers than 2020 i guess.

ONE, Grand, Spin, Eden, FOUR (4) , Forty West (2): 10

2021 maybe Porsche Tower, Fraspa, Millenium Site (2), Fair Etrance, Icoon, Opera: 7

Makes 15 above 100m and 2 above 200m. 

new renders








Groß & Partner
Projekt FOUR – Vier neue Hochhäuser für die Frankfurter Innenstadt









Groß & Partner


----------



## the man from k-town

much steel is arriving on the plot


----------



## the man from k-town

thats a good visual comparison of Tower1 and Coba-Tower on the left. Looks like T1 will have at least 10 floors above the Coba upper floor. The view must be amazing once its completed.








four on facebook

the first sub level slab is completed at Tower2. digging below the first sub floor in the T1 and T4 areas continues








Four Webcam


----------



## the man from k-town

eibomz said:


> Schwerstarbeit "unter Tage"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurce: FOUR Frankfurt facebook-page


Good Digging progress on T1 and T4








FOUR FRANKFURT | LEBE DIE STADT


----------



## the man from k-town




----------



## redcode

Dec 19

Weinachtsmarkt by Matthias Rabiller, sur Flickr

a closer view, taken Dec 20

Bankenviertel Frankfurt am Main by jose.rperez67, sur Flickr


----------



## Richie_B

❤ Bald..


----------



## redcode

Dec 29

Frankfurt am Main (20211229) by MONUDET, sur Flickr


----------



## derUlukai

tonight:


----------



## the man from k-town

good progress on Tower 1

Dec. 25th


il fenomeno said:


> baustelle:


shiny cranes
Frankfurt am Main 2021 461 by Stefan Chytrek, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

The shape and core of T1 are greatly recognizable now


















source: webcam


----------



## redcode

Jan 10









Frankfurt cityscape by Maha Shaboon on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Sky no longer the limit for Germany's 'Mainhattan' skyscraper boom *
_Excerpt_
December 21, 2021

FRANKFURT, Dec 21 (Reuters) - Towering above a nondescript office quarter of downtown Frankfurt, a 47th floor three-bedroom apartment is on sale for 9 million euros ($10 million), a lofty price some see as a warning.

Dubbed "Mainhattan" by locals in a nod to its skyscrapers and location on the Main river, Germany's financial hub may be a far cry from New York in terms of nightlife, culture and banking but it did beat it to top a 2021 real estate bubble index.

Having long shunned property ownership, rock-bottom borrowing costs, rising rents and for some the impact of having to pay to keep their money in the bank have persuaded almost one in two Germans to buy a house or apartment.

The ensuing property rush is seeing 18 high-rise buildings spring up across Frankfurt, a building frenzy replicated across Germany, where prices have hit record highs, with the cost of houses up roughly 50% since mid-2016.

...

The demand has been highlighted by moves such as German insurer Allianz and a local pension fund this year paying 1.4 billion euros ($1.6 billion) for one of a development of four new skyscrapers planned for the financial capital.

The project, known as FOUR, includes offices as well as two bedroom apartments with a price tag of around 3 million euros.

More : Sky no longer the limit for Germany's 'Mainhattan' skyscraper boom


----------



## the man from k-town

Mainhattan Webcam


Frankfurt am Main 2022 020 by Stefan Chytrek, auf Flickr

Tower 1 has reached 11th floor


















source:webcam


----------



## AC12




----------



## HD

Cell pics taken today - first tower visible in the skyline - if you know, where to look for it


----------



## cacoo

Up


----------



## HD

From Four @ Insta


----------



## HD

(c) Groß & Partner


----------



## HD

Cell pic - one of the Four towers popping out in front of the OmniTurm


----------



## HD

More pics taken today


----------



## HD

Few hours later


----------



## HD

Filling the gap slowly - quick cell phone pic


----------



## HD

Starting to be visible from the river - more cell phone quickies


----------

